# Elroy 6000: A new piedra miliar des mudírator



## Jana337

يا زلاتيتشكو


 انجزت 6000  مشاركة جيَدة بسرعة  مذهلة - الف الف مبروك!

 للاسف لا بدَ ان ادرس كي استعد للامتحانان في شتى مجالات الاقتصاد.
 لكى يتحسن و يمكنني  ان  ادرس  لغتك  الامَ الجميلة و  ان  اساعدك في اللغة  البولندية.  


 مع أحرَ التمنَيات



 هانس, جوجل و ينا

​


----------



## cherine

*ست آلاف مبروك إلياس*

*وَنِعْمَ الإنجازات*

*تعيش وتتعلم -وتعلِّم- كل اللغات اللى فى الدنيا*​


----------



## nichec

Gee, should I write this in Chinese? 
Thank you for all the help. I would like to thank you especially for being the first one to reply the thread I started.
It's been nice, and I'm sure it will always be nice, to exchange our ideas. (maybe only from my part )
Congratulations!!! 

Nicole


----------



## GenJen54

And after a three-week hiatus, at that! Warm congratulations on your sixth mille-post.


----------



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni, Elroy!


----------



## Vanda

elroy, para seguir a moda, vou de português. 
Obrigada pela ajuda que você tão prontamente nos dá!​


----------



## cuchuflete

Elroy, p'ra seguir a moda da Vanda, eu também digo...

Parabéns!  Muito obrigado!


----------



## Rayines

*Velen felicitaties, Elroy!!*


----------



## Phryne

I second everything already said in this thread, mainly Jana's and cherine's posts... 

Hablando en serio, me has dejado sumamente sorprendida con tu manejo y conocimiento sobre variadas lenguas. INCREIBLE!!!! 

 *Felicitaciones, Elias, por estos 6.000 mensajes!!!!
*​


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Elroy. Esto es un puente intercultural y lo demás cuento.


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA ELROY!!!!  


Alundra.


----------



## DDT

Sei troppo il migliore,
*E!!!*​
DDT


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Elroy!!!!!!!


----------



## ampurdan

Happy 6,000, Elroy! Be Le Roi!


----------



## Laia

*Congratulations elroy*

Laia


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIOS ELROY, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## Outsider

_Mabruuk, Elroy. 
Welcome back._​


----------



## amikama

مبروك! ברכותיי!

Congratulations! Felicidades!​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

**
*Congratulations Elroy!!!*
*¡Muchísimas felicidades! *
**​


----------



## Ralf

Die Regelmäßigkeit deiner Jubiläen ist wirklich erstaunlich. Nun sind es also schon 6.000 Beiträge - für uns wahrlich ein Grund zum Feiern. Danke und weiter so, Elroy!

Ralf


----------



## Agnès E.

Elroy, le roi des modérateurs !
Ne pleurez plus, fans d'Elroy, il est de retour !

Joyeux postiversaire...


----------



## Whodunit

*Nur um dir Sprach-, Musik- und Mathegenie zu zeigen, wie viel du einem stinknormalen Menschen (sprich: mir) dazu verhelfen kannst, erst solche für so unsäglich schwer gehaltene Sprachen tatsächlich in Angriff zu nehmen, und sie ihm dann auch noch auf grandioseste Weise beibringen kannst, fühle ich mich dazu verpflichtet, das Folgende in meiner Lieblingssprache zu schreiben:*

*،إلى العزيز الياس*
** 

*بإمكانك أن تفخر بأشياء جدا كثيرة، مثلا بلغاتك، وبالرحلات، الذين فعلت إلى الآن، وبطيبتك، وبلطفك، وبقريحتكموسيفية، وبعلمك، وبكل ييء الذي تملك. أنا تركت العربية منذ زمن طويل بدونك، وهذا المنتدى كان أكيدا خال بدونك، وما أزال عرفت انكليزي رديء كقبل سنة واحدة بدونك، وأدبر ناس كثيرقد أكيدا عن اللغات، وأخل: ما قدرت ألف هذه الجمل لطيفة بدونك،*

*!!!أشكر لك على كل ما أنجزت وعلى محادثاتنا ليلية واختلافات الرأى الصغير الذين ساعدواني. *


*شكرا جزيلا، الياس*
​*Außerdem gratuliere ich dir natürlich zur nunmehr 6. Bestätigung deiner Hilfsbereitschaft. *​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations Elroy!

Thanks for all your help!

MG


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux postiversaire, Elroy.​


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! 
Here is a mezze to celebrate!


----------



## lsp

Congratulazioni, Elroy!  ​


----------



## lauranazario

Ahhhhh.... now I can put a face to your 6000 insighful posts! 

Congrats on this new milestone, Elroy!

LauraN.


----------



## elroy

*جزيل الشكر لجميعكم.
إنه لشرف لي أن أكون بينكم
ومن دواعي سروري أن أساعد حيث بإمكاني ذلك
وأن أتعلم منكم جميعاً وأشارككم محبتكم للغات.
*

*In other words, many thanks! *​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*6,000 CONGRATULATIONS, ELROY**! * ​


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Felicidades Again

Espero Que Pronto Llegues A Los 10000 Mensajes!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Belated Postiversary, Elroy!*


----------



## alc112

Llego re tarde!1
Tenés que entenderme, no sabés lo que me costó salir del auto en medio de tante gente (ver foto posteada por Belén). 

Mmuchas felicidades!!


----------



## belén

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Wow, Elroy! 6,000 is quite an accomplishment! Thanks for all of your hard work and eagerness to learn, learn, learn!  *


----------

